# Bersa .380



## ks23321

Just wondering of what the used value of a bersa .380 is, or what you guys would pay from a private dealer??? its in pretty good condition and he says he only shot about 70 rounds through it. He said he would sell it to me for 150 dollars. Good price, bad price???? Give me some info!!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

bersas are a fine entry level gun....take it to the range and run a box thru it..... if its good, offer less see if he takes it.... $150 for a gun you are happy with isnt a bad deal


----------



## ks23321

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> bersas are a fine entry level gun....take it to the range and run a box thru it..... if its good, offer less see if he takes it.... $150 for a gun you are happy with isnt a bad deal


Yeah thats what i was thinking, ill definitley offer less, but 150 for a gun that i want, and fits my needs isn't bad at all


----------



## AirForceShooter

Grab it!!!!!!

Afs


----------



## recoilguy

Bersa makes a few styles of the .380 double stack, cc version ect. all are decent entry level handguns as has been said before in this thread.

If someone offered me a Bersa .380 in good shape for 150 bucks I'd take out my wallet and trade him my money for his gun.

RCG


----------



## berettatoter

If the gun is in decent condition, that is a fair price. I have had three Bersas in the past, and they all performed well for me.


----------



## nonnymouse

I am sitting here with my Bersa 380 Thunder conceal and carry model and am very happy with it. I paid under 300 for it so yours is a great price.


----------



## sgms

If it looks good and you like it go for it. Good pistol good price as they say a 'win-win' for you.


----------



## aarondhgraham

New Thunder 380's run around $265.00,,,
If it's not beat up $150 is a great deal.


----------



## berettatoter

aarondhgraham said:


> New Thunder 380's run around $265.00,,,
> If it's not beat up $150 is a great deal.


They must be a little cheaper where the "wind comes howling down the plain". I see them around here for 299.00$ solid, NIB.


----------

